# ´pixelgrafik in eine vektorgrafik umwandeln.



## rustyracing (10. Juni 2004)

hi leute,

bin seit heute in diesem forum regestriert, und schreibe gerade meinen ersten post.

hab da eine frage bezgl. einer anderung in eine vektorgrafik. ich bin gerade am erforschen des illustrators, und frage mich, "wie" und "ob" ich eine pixelgrafik in eine vektorgrafik umwandeln kann.

danke für eure antworten

mfg

alex


----------



## King Euro (10. Juni 2004)

Willkommen 

Gleich zu beginn mal ein Tipp:
Erst die Suche verwenden! 

Hier bitte drauf klicken! 

na dann, viel Spaß im Forum!


----------

